# American expats can vote in elections online



## Union of Overseas Voters

There are *numerous* errors in this article that could mislead American voters and result in their being denied the right to vote. 

If you are a U.S. citizen living abroad and are not registered to vote or have not filed an absentee ballot request in 2012, go to the Federal Voting Assistance Program now at http://fvap.gov Get your voter registration application and absentee ballot request, sign and mail it to your local election bureau in the United States. 

Or contact the Voting Assistance Officer at your military installation, or the Voting Action Officer at your nearest embassy or consulate. 

Please be aware that because of new legislation passed in 2009, if you do not request ballots every calendar year, you may simply not receive ballots, even if you voted absentee in previous elections from overseas. And you may have no recourse if your ballots do not arrive on time. 

The Union of Overseas Voters, a non-partisan, non-profit organization based in Paris, France, and governed by U.S. citizens overseas. We will also be delighted to provide any information or assistance you may need. Don't hesitate to contact us!


----------



## Deborah_Jobson

I have tried about three months ago as a 30 yr expat to register to vote in the NOV 4th election. I have not been successful. The online application failed because I don't have a valid Louisiana drivers' licence (duh?). Why not ask for a valid US passport number? I then completed and sent via registered mail my application to the voter registrar in Thibodaux, Louisiana. That was unsuccessful as they said my last known US address was in California. I then completed and sent the paperwork to CA and have never heard from Anyone despite follow up emails. 

I don't believe that expats are encouraged to vote, sadly, the contrary.


----------

